# Bow kill shots on 17 critters



## pasinthrough (Apr 25, 2014)

Here is something to satisfy you die hard hunters in the off season.  

No frills, no sales pitch, just critters catching an arrow.

All archery kill shots. All animals recovered and eaten!


Sit back and crank up the volume and enjoy the WHACK!


----------



## Corey J (Apr 25, 2014)

That is pure AWESOME!  

Thanks for this. I'm gonna go get my bow out now


----------



## countryboy27012 (Apr 25, 2014)

Awesome as usual!

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Pneumothorax (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks for posting!  I enjoyed the whackage!


----------



## lonesome dove (Apr 25, 2014)

loved it!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 25, 2014)

Mighty good rocking shooting, trailing, & camera action. 

Appreciate you posting about your fine bow skills.


----------



## Pneumothorax (Apr 26, 2014)

So what's the story with finding that turkey?  He looked like he was headed for the next county.  The only one I shot with a bow (many years ago) ran off like that and I never found him.  It haunts me to this day.  Seemed like a perfect head on shot.


----------



## pasinthrough (Apr 27, 2014)

He headed for the thicket pretty quick.  Thanks to a big cut head, he only went about 130 yards or so.  Frank gave him lots of time and we looked for him for about 40 minutes or so until we found him.


----------



## satchmo (Apr 27, 2014)

That was great!!!!


----------



## HEADHUNTER11 (Apr 27, 2014)

Sweet


----------



## blazer21 (Apr 27, 2014)

Very nice carnage! Cant wait to let my new Obsessions eat!!


----------



## pasinthrough (Apr 27, 2014)

I thought some evenings there was a disco going on with all the nockturnals flashing about!


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 27, 2014)

Lots of action! You ever consider going traditional or primitive to make it more challenging?


----------



## pasinthrough (Apr 27, 2014)

buckbacks said:


> Lots of action! You ever consider going traditional or primitive to make it more challenging?



I have tried but I'm cross eye dominant and it really plays hard at any distance for me to be any type of constant.  I do shoot my recurve for fishing, when I have the chance to go.  

I have a long bow and recurve and I do make my own strings for those, that's kinda fun, but I use them more to play with than my critter getters.


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 27, 2014)

pasinthrough said:


> I have tried but I'm cross eye dominant and it really plays hard at any distance for me to be any type of constant.  I do shoot my recurve for fishing, when I have the chance to go.
> 
> I have a long bow and recurve and I do make my own strings for those, that's kinda fun, but I use them more to play with than my critter getters.



Just wondering why the most successful guys never do it for the challenge aspect you definitely have to give up distance which will drop your numbers for sure. That was my reason and its put me on a journey I never expected to be on...


----------



## pasinthrough (Apr 28, 2014)

buckbacks said:


> Just wondering why the most successful guys never do it for the challenge aspect you definitely have to give up distance which will drop your numbers for sure. That was my reason and its put me on a journey I never expected to be on...



I love the challenge aspect, but also recognize my limitations.  I want to make my best effort to make my best shot at game.  I've owned and shot a recurve since 1990 and just can't be consistent past about 8 yards.  

It's the same reason some never take up bowhunting in the first place.  If a guy is not comfortable with a compound, I'd rather see him rifle hunt.

Those that go the traditional route have my support and admiration.


----------



## robert carter (Apr 28, 2014)

Enjoyed the video. I hunt with a trad bow because its what I enjoy the most, sometimes I get lucky. A greater "challenge" is sometmes fun but I have seen it nearly turn in to work for people that were struggling and they forgot that this is supposed to be fun.If you want to learn to be more consistent with a longbow I will be glad to offer help but Hunt the way you enjoy the most, thats what its about.RC


----------



## DSGB (Apr 28, 2014)

Nice shootin!


----------



## huckhgh (Apr 28, 2014)

Sweet footage!

What came off of that turkey at 2:15? Did you get a new camera for the turkey? He looks like he's in HD. Haha


----------



## pasinthrough (Apr 28, 2014)

huckhgh said:


> Sweet footage!
> 
> What came off of that turkey at 2:15? Did you get a new camera for the turkey? He looks like he's in HD. Haha



He lost part of the wing.  The HD camera is a Sony NX5U, the other ones were standard definition handycam Sony or Canon type consumer cams.   

My deer tend to walk real close to dark and it takes either luck to get them in earlier or a good camera to gather the light.  Sometimes, that isn't even enough for an up close kill shot.  Some of my other videos from 2011 will show you that.


----------



## Kris87 (Apr 28, 2014)

I enjoyed that, thanks for sharing.


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 28, 2014)

pasinthrough said:


> I love the challenge aspect, but also recognize my limitations.  I want to make my best effort to make my best shot at game.  I've owned and shot a recurve since 1990 and just can't be consistent past about 8 yards.
> 
> It's the same reason some never take up bowhunting in the first place.  If a guy is not comfortable with a compound, I'd rather see him rifle hunt.
> 
> Those that go the traditional route have my support and admiration.


A lot of guys won't shoot past 10. I did 20 yd shots w my longbow. Shooting a selfbow now and past 15 I'm not comfortable and actually when shooting stone points inside 10 is it. I agree w RC do what makes you happy cause that's what I'm doing right now. Wasn't criticizing just wondered why more don't take the added challenge.

JT is trying now ya know..


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 28, 2014)

Always good stuff!!!


----------



## Kris87 (Apr 28, 2014)

buckbacks said:


> A lot of guys won't shoot past 10. I did 20 yd shots w my longbow. Shooting a selfbow now and past 15 I'm not comfortable and actually when shooting stone points inside 10 is it. I agree w RC do what makes you happy cause that's what I'm doing right now. Wasn't criticizing just wondered why more don't take the added challenge.
> 
> JT is trying now ya know..



I learned to shoot a longbow when I worked with Mr. Quillian at his shop while I was at UGA.  I really loved it, shot all the time, and could shoot 4-5" groups at 20 yards pretty easily.  BUT....I just never wanted to hunt with one.  I shot a longbow 4X's as much as my compound, but didn't want to hunt with it.  I don't know why, maybe because even with a compound it's still a huge challenge.  And that's enough for me.  Mad props to you 100% traditional guys.


----------



## pasinthrough (Apr 28, 2014)

I am reasonably sure I can kill a critter with I shoot, 90+% of the time with my compound.  I just don't have the confidence with trad gear.  I've only had about 8 or 10 encounters with deer under 10 yards ever and I like to eat them more than pass them up.  If I were born a few thousand years ago, I'd probably starve to death!

Thanks for the invite and the offer to help (RC), but I'll just keep hanging around these training wheel bows a bit longer and admiring the work you guys do.


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 28, 2014)

pasinthrough said:


> I am reasonably sure I can kill a critter with I shoot, 90+% of the time with my compound.  I just don't have the confidence with trad gear.  I've only had about 8 or 10 encounters with deer under 10 yards ever and I like to eat them more than pass them up.  If I were born a few thousand years ago, I'd probably starve to death!
> 
> Thanks for the invite and the offer to help (RC), but I'll just keep hanging around these training wheel bows a bit longer and admiring the work you guys do.



I've got a 16 yr old son happy to fill my freezer and I'm not afraid to break the rifle out sometimes myself. He has two kills w his recurve. I even built a flintlock and popped a few hogs w it.  It's all challenging and fun and it changes things up. I'm not gonna starve either......

Let's get off the trad and back on you....
Is this video from just 2013 or what?


----------



## pasinthrough (Apr 28, 2014)

The clips range from 2010 to just a couple of months ago.  I have a good bit more but some of it is dark and some of it is smashing turkeys in the face with a shotgun.  These were filmed in Alabama, Georgia, South Carolina, Wyoming and Saskatchewan.  

Camera gear has changed so much in the past 5 years.  Guys are getting great footage with DSLR cams now and they pack way easier than what Lee and I carry.  Last year, I pretty much left my camera arm in one tree most of the year.  It got me 3 kills though...


----------



## bowhunter54 (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## hound dog (May 1, 2014)

Like


----------



## NBN (May 1, 2014)

Liked it a lot!


----------



## BowanaLee (May 1, 2014)

Thats a heap of critters, good job ! 
I made one 4 or 5 years ago. I guess I need to redo it and add the latest kills on it.


----------



## edsebring (May 2, 2014)

Love the footage. I video all of my hunts also. It is nice to look back during the off season and what you shot at, and what you let walk. I have the same problem with the eye dominance. I shoot a compound right handed but I am left eye dominate. It is funny to see someone pick my bow up and try and shoot it. I also have a re-curve that I shoot, but it is left handed, so it works out nice for me to shoot and be some what accurate.


----------



## riskyb (May 23, 2014)

Nice video,now I really want to go thwack something....here piggy piggy piggy


----------



## Jason Stringer (May 23, 2014)

Awesome!!


----------



## pasinthrough (Mar 3, 2015)

I wanted to bump this back to the top.  Here is a hog hunt from a couple of weeks back.  All that was done with GoPro cameras.  Enjoy.

The volume is a little low at the start, but it picks up after that.


----------



## 4x4 (Mar 3, 2015)

Like a boss!


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Mar 3, 2015)

Good job...thanks for posting,


----------



## Pneumothorax (Mar 3, 2015)

Good shootin'.  I was hoping to see a little ground-level action.


----------



## pasinthrough (Mar 3, 2015)

Pneumothorax said:


> Good shootin'.  I was hoping to see a little ground-level action.



Much easier on a known food source...  Very difficult in the open woods, as you very well know.


----------



## Brewskis (Mar 4, 2015)

Nice job on the hog and video, pasinthrough. Saw it the other day after watching your peep sight tying video again. Too bad those last few didn't stick around just a little bit longer!


----------



## pasinthrough (Mar 4, 2015)

Brewskis said:


> Nice job on the hog and video, pasinthrough. Saw it the other day after watching your peep sight tying video again. Too bad those last few didn't stick around just a little bit longer!



I know, I was trying to mark where the one was crashing and that little delay kept another one from catching arrow #2.  Maybe next time...


----------

